# copenhagen to hamburg. route suggestions needed



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm leaving on monday for two weeks and we'll be riding "across" Denmark and down to Hamburg. I'm looking for tips on the route. We would like to ride some small roads with nice scenery, but without adding too much to the distance. Here's a rough travel plan:

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sour...10.953369&sspn=4.273213,11.030273&ie=UTF8&z=7

Probably stop by at Lubeck as well. All suggestions are more then welcome! We'll sleep in a tent so do you guys think we need to book places beforehand? Hopefully not, because we don't want to have too strict schedule. I'll be sure to post some picture and videos when we return.


-Olli


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

olli said:


> Hey guys. I'm leaving on monday for two weeks and we'll be riding "across" Denmark and down to Hamburg. I'm looking for tips on the route. We would like to ride some small roads with nice scenery, but without adding too much to the distance. Here's a rough travel plan:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sour...10.953369&sspn=4.273213,11.030273&ie=UTF8&z=7
> 
> ...


post on Bike Radar here: http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=40003
and also in their general forum

I would buy a map ahead of time - then plan on going to the Tourist info. office - you'll be able to follow a cycle route the entire way across both countries - picking up a map in advance will be difficult but will be very easy when you get there

everyeone in Denmark speaks English - fewer people in the German countryside will speak English - i.e. buy maps in advance - keep a backup roadmap and just follow the smaller roads

I did Hamburg to Amsterdam a few years ago and it was great - I had no plan and it just worked out


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/interactive/2009/jul/03/denmark-cycling-short-breaks-summer


----------

